# "Trauma" by Complimed



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.complimed.com/Controller/ProductControl.php?product_id=36058

Same company also sells these:
http://www.complimed.com/Controller/CategorySearchControl.php?category%5B%5D=985

Reason I ask: Rudy had a very rowdy weekend in the yard and now has a slight limp in his front shoulder. I have a bottle of "Traume" that was given to me maybe two years ago. It is still sealed. Do you think it can expire? It has the #s 27585V stamped on it, in case anyone on this forum sells or is familiar with this and can let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I thought, great, another popular song and band that I have no idea who they are. I'm old. 

Instead, I still have no idea, but don't feel quite as old now. 

Sorry about Rudy-hope he feels better soon.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Jean, I can always count on you when I am in my manic, hypochondriac mode.

Of course I think I will poison Rudy if I give it to him.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Homeopathics don't expire, but they can become ineffective if they're stored incorrectly. What kinda solution is it in? If its alcohol based it should be good.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

It's alcohol based. Thanks.

I gave it to him last night, no limp today. I live a mile from a health store that has a complete line of homeopathic remedies. I am going to keep some Arnica on hand. 

Thanks again for the help. The things we do for our pooches.


----------

